# NON-EEA family member after entering UK



## sloth7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi there! I just found out this forum and I feel like an end to my quest is approaching 

I did a research in the forum but I got lost and confused from so many different answers.So forgive me if this is posted before.

So here comes my question: I am Greek citizen and I recently moved to London as I was offered a great job oppurtunity.My wife is a non- EEA citizen so she applied for a Non-EEA family permit to join me here in London.The UK embassy in Greece issued a non-eea family permit for her so as far for this matter we are ok.But what happens when she enters the UK? The family permit is valid for how long?Does she have to apply for a residence card.Do I have to apply for a residence card along with my wife?

thank you in advance and any answer that could save me from a headache would be appreciated


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sloth7 said:


> Hi there! I just found out this forum and I feel like an end to my quest is approaching
> 
> I did a research in the forum but I got lost and confused from so many different answers.So forgive me if this is posted before.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Your wife's EEA family permit is valid for 6 months from 'valid from' date on it.
After entering UK, she should apply for her residence card valid 5 years on form EEA2. Currently it's taking a long time to get one issued, up to 6 months. Residence certificate for you is optional (on form EEA1), but as it acts as confirmation of your exercising treaty rights in UK, it may help with your wife's application. You can get one issued on the same day by booking an appointment at UKBA office in Croydon, South London. Postal service will take longer, but you can request your passport back while you wait, as she can with her EEA2 application.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/eucitizens/


----------



## sloth7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you very much Joppa for your reply!

So we have to do these applications online like we did in Athens through the UKBA site and if so where can I find these forms? or we have to book an appointment and do them in their office?With a quick look in the site they only have the option "Book an appointment for our premium service" which it costs more than the regular bookings.


----------



## sloth7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you again Joppa.

In the meantime can my wife work or get a national insurance number?If the application goes beyond 6 months and her family permit is expired what would happen then?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sloth7 said:


> Thank you very much Joppa for your reply!
> 
> So we have to do these applications online like we did in Athens through the UKBA site and if so where can I find these forms? or we have to book an appointment and do them in their office?With a quick look in the site they only have the option "Book an appointment for our premium service" which it costs more than the regular bookings.


There is no online application for any of those cards/certificates. You complete form EEA1 for you and EEA2 for her and send them off. You have an option of doing it in person in Croydon after an appointment. None of the applications carries a fee. Download the form and guidance notes at UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national for her and UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as a European citizen for you.



> In the meantime can my wife work or get a national insurance number?If the application goes beyond 6 months and her family permit is expired what would happen then?


Yes, she can. Even if she doesn't get her residence card when her EEA permit expires, she is still allowed to stay and work (though some employers get nervous without documentary proof). She will get a certificate of application when she applies for residence card, which normally confirms her right to work.


----------



## sloth7 (Sep 28, 2012)

I cant thank you enough Joppa for your answers. Keep up the great work!


----------

